# Behringer DD100 vs DD400



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't figure out the difference between the Behringer DD100 and DD400 pedals - does anyone know?

The controls and features seem to be identical.

They're even the same price.

The only thing that jumps out is that the DD100 has a 24bit/24kHz label on it, while the DD400 does not. DD400 specs claim 24 bit anyway. Output B is labelled "Direct Out" on the DD400 also.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

From all information available from Behringer, they seem the same.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

the DD400 has a hold function, that's different. also, output B could be different (stereo switching) from the direct (dry) out. there's not much to report though, lol.


----------

